# Has anyone swapped a Honda Engine into a VW?



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

Serious question, not trolling. Minus the sound I think a B-series would be awesome in a lightweight MK1-2.


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

Googled a bit and found some cool stuff:


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Be prepared to enter the witness protection program.


----------



## Petemk1 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Wtf*

Go take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## Camdonite (Aug 23, 2012)

If you have to start your thread with "seriously, not trolling" you're trolling. Some guys around here would burn you at the stake for that. A Honda motor in a VW. Ewww.


----------



## JT_Dub_Sauce (Oct 6, 2013)

*Honda lol*

So I drive a MKIV Jetta. I work at a Honda dealership.... I know, it's sad.. But what about an S2000 Engine in a Jetta?? Revs to what like 10,000rpm or somthing stupid like that lolllll:screwy:


----------



## 05_gli_LowNsloW (Oct 9, 2013)

just seeing this my heart died a little.... why would you ever wanna do that... your a looney!!!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JT_Dub_Sauce said:


> ....an S2000 Engine....Revs to what like 10,000rpm or somthing stupid like that lolllll:screwy:


With very little power otherwise. Not practical for a road use vehicle.


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm not trolling at all. There would be quite a few advantages to a swap like this. It's something that interests me.

EDIT:

I can understand the brand loyalty, especially in a VW forum. I myself have owned 17 different VW's in the last 10 years, and one Honda. It was a 97 coupe with the 1.6l SOHC VTEC. And from then on, I was impressed with Honda's engines. That little 1.6l managed nearly make the same amount of power as VW's 16v. Yes, it had less torque but the cars were relatively the same speed (comparing it to the 16v GLi I had at the time).

It's no secret Honda makes some amazing technologically (for the time) advanced and reliable engines. You can take a 1.8l B18 and make it into an 200whp n/a engine with almost all OEM parts.


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## JettaJenna (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkPV1OpWUlc


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

No no no no no :facepalm: :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Mr.E.Guest (May 9, 2008)

Why not just get a CRX?


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

Mr.E.Guest said:


> Why not just get a CRX?


Where's the fun in that? The point is to have a better engine in a better looking body .


----------



## msummers (Nov 30, 2009)

Why not do something a little crazy like put a 2.0T into an older VW. lots of potenial for the car and the engine.


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

ry_guy said:


> Where's the fun in that? The point is to have a better engine in a better looking body .


I agree with this. A K-swapped MK1 would be tons of fun to drive. I love VAG - I make a living improving and repairing them - but boy do I wish they'd build an all aluminum and powerful 4cyl so there's something worth swapping into an MK1


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

gathering parts now for a single cam vtec in my coupe. the Honda swap is becoming more popular as its a cheaper, more reliable powertrain. b-series are lighter than any vw 4 cyl, makes more power than a vr, and gets damn near diesel numbers....its time that theres something along the lines of the motor swaps of the past. how long have there been small block chevys in everything? from the 50s up til now with all the ls swaps....purist will hate, real car guys can appreciate the total package of the finished product. better handling, better economy, more reliability, and cheaper parts...really cant lose...


----------



## ry_guy (Jun 4, 2006)

..Derek.. said:


> I agree with this. A K-swapped MK1 would be tons of fun to drive. I love VAG - I make a living improving and repairing them - but boy do I wish they'd build an all aluminum and powerful 4cyl so there's something worth swapping into an MK1





dubvinci said:


> gathering parts now for a single cam vtec in my coupe. the Honda swap is becoming more popular as its a cheaper, more reliable powertrain. b-series are lighter than any vw 4 cyl, makes more power than a vr, and gets damn near diesel numbers....its time that theres something along the lines of the motor swaps of the past. how long have there been small block chevys in everything? from the 50s up til now with all the ls swaps....purist will hate, real car guys can appreciate the total package of the finished product. better handling, better economy, more reliability, and cheaper parts...really cant lose...


I'm glad some people share my thoughts when it comes to this. Listen, I have absolutely nothing against VAG products. I just think up until VERY recently Honda has done a much better job with engine's than the VAG group has. The B series was so far ahead of it's time. And don't even get my started about the K series...


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Look ma, a reliable Volks!


----------



## 5ABI VT (Nov 9, 2013)

Personally Im not brand loyal while i do like VWs I dont see why theres much of an issue with a Honda motor in one. The B series is a great foundation for boost and is cheap and reliable. Then again i wont get back into an e46 M3 unless I do an LS swap. :laugh:


----------



## stevenm313 (Nov 19, 2013)

There is a special place for people like you :facepalm:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

i know someone did a RHD K20 swap in a black MK3 Jetta recently


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

AAAhhhh........ thank you for starting this thread.

I have not laughed so much in a very long time.


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

> Be prepared to enter the witness protection program.


Oh gosh yesss!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, ok... in all serious seriousness..... What the heck are we talking about here? HP? Ever thought about.. ahgg... I mean.. 500hp? 800? a milli?











Don't know... I stopped laughing and started to actually try to be of some help.


----------



## VRobW (Jan 4, 2014)

Had one never did again.....


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

u could pay THOUSANDS for a transmission swap 

or

DOLLARS for a badge swap


----------



## Jay flock (Dec 6, 2021)

stevenm313 said:


> There is a special place for people like you 🤦


 sorry i have a ? Can i put a 2.0vortec honda motor in my vw jetta that has a 2.0 motor in it


----------



## genuineimpulse (Dec 7, 2021)

I've got a good deal on a VW engine, if it doesn't work.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Seems like doing yourself a disservice. It should be put a 1.8 never lose in a Honda instead.


----------

